# Lab juvies



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

What the first few batches I saved look like now...


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

some more


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Riceburner said:


> some more


amazing pictures! I need to borrow your camera  lol


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

They've colored up nicely -- sort of a pastel rather than an electric yellow, and retaining that beautiful blue iridescence!


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

these snap shots washed the colour out a bit. They appear deeper yellow in regular light.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

I hate your amazing picture taking skills and your awesome fish!


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

How do you breed all your fish to say riceburner on the side like that?


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

AquariAM said:


> How do you breed all your fish to say riceburner on the side like that?


LOL good one!


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Tatoo em when they are small.


----------



## frozen-fire (Jul 25, 2006)

Beautiful captures!


----------



## tobalman (Mar 31, 2006)

Great job to take these beautiful pictures.


----------

